# Difference between Newborn and 0-3 months (clothing) ??



## mamahannah91

Hi ladies :flower:

I was sorting through and making a list of all the clothes we have so far for LO (my mum went a bit eBay mad when we told her) and it turns out the majority of it is labelled 'Newborn'...then when it came to sorting out the 0-3 lot, there's hardly any of the essentials :/ so I figured I need to get a few more 0-3 months stuff?? 

Just wandered how long roughly Newborn stuff with last and whether I need to get much 0-3 months stuff? Mainly vests/baby grows, that kinda thing :)

Thanks xxx


----------



## flashy09

Newborn is pretty short lived with an average sized baby. I think my baby, who was pretty average, was in them for 3-4 weeks.


----------



## rjm09

I never even got to use the newborn stuff i got for ds as he was born over 9lbs! Even the 0-3 lasted a month maybe. I'd def get more 0-3, and even 3-6 just so you have them.


----------



## honey08

i never learned the 2nd time round :/ IF lol:) i had anymore babies i think just for newborn i wud buy babygrows, instead of outfits etc :blush: xx


----------



## shambaby

Obviously depends on the size of your baby, but I think newborn is meant for the first month or so for an average size baby. You should definitely get more essentials in 0-3 as you will need them before you know it!


----------



## mamahannah91

Thanks everyone, seemed like a bit of a stupid question but they all have different weights on the labels...Apparently some newborn stuff goes up to 11lbs! Who knows haha i'll just pick up some more 0-3 stuff just to be safe :thumbup: xx


----------



## RussianDoll

I had this issue! When I first started buying things I went straight for 0-3, assuming the '0' meant a recently born baby! And then I found the odd things in shops labeled 'newborn'. I started to worry that I wouldn't have enough bits, but I carried on buying things, and now I've sorted them out I have so many newborn bits and less 0-3. But I have a few outfits in 0-3, whereas in newborn I have just vests and sleepsuits really!


----------



## joo

Great question. I'm pregnant with my 1st & although I am building up a basic checklist of things that are essential, it's info like this that's most important; how much of everything we'll need & how long it typically lasts. So from this thread, I think I've decided to get the basics for newborn, baby grows, vests, sleepsuits etc. I will treat myself to a couple of newborn outfits, but (I'm assuming) I may get some newborn outfits as gifts when baby gets here, & we all know how everyone wants to see baby in the outfit they bought :haha: thanks for posting :)


----------



## holidaysan

My LO was 6lb 10 born so not very small but not big either. Newborn didn't even fit him. He had to wear tiny baby. He didnt fit in 0-3 months untill he was nearly 3 months.

You just never know. This time ive got some tiny baby, newborn and 0-3. Ive only bought outfits in 0-3 as i didnt put outfits on my newborn. I have more tiny baby and newborn than 0-3 but can stock up on 0-3 once LO is here and i know what colours suit him :)


----------



## Bec27

I had a fairly average 8lb baby and he was in newborn till about 6 weeks old but some of it was too big at first and we had been given a few early baby things which fit perfectly. What you find though is that newborn clothes from different shops vary, some come up bigger than others which is what you want really. My advice is always get things from a range of shops then some will be smaller for the beginning of that age range and some they'll grow into later in that age range :)


----------



## Mummythree

I wouldn't buy too much newborn, i had big babies and they wernt in them long. my son was in newborn till 3weeks, 0-3 till 6 weeks, then from 6weeks onwords 3-6months lol. he is a long baby though.


----------



## XJessicaX

LO was 6lb 11 and very long, so she lived in newborn clothing up until she was about 5 months and 0-3 lasted her until she was 8 months. 15 months now and shes still in 3-6/6-9


----------



## louloumenace

From the labels on my baby clothes first size is up to 9lb baby x


----------



## biliboi2

Some of my newborn stuff is the same size as 0-3 from other shops. I would say hang them on hangers in a wardrobe in order of length, and then you can see what sizes you are missing.


----------



## mamahannah91

You would just think all shops would do the same size/weight baby clothes! I've got a decent selection of newborn and 0-3 now (and some 3-6 just incase!) and think I'll just hold out to see how big he is now :D thanks ladies! Xx


----------



## mandaxx

Completely depends on the baby which is why you're better getting one pack of newborn and one pack of 0-3 for the first week or so, then once you've seen your baby you can go buy more. People go overboard and it just ends up wasted. In my case, although my baby was born average at 7'4 she has gained weight and grown extremely slowly ever since, and at 3 months old was still wearing newborn. She's 11 months old and just out of 3-6. So you never really know, she wore tiny baby for about 4-5 weeks at the beginning. You're safer buying very little xxx


----------



## patch2006uk

We struggled with length. Newborn should have fit LO for ages, as he was a pretty small 7lbs 1oz and gained really slowly, but he was long, so his toes got squished in them after the first few days. The 0-3 were like a sack on him, but we had no choice. 

We did have some 'tiny baby' which fit him at first (even in length), but not after the first fortnight. And some of the newborn stuff was up to 11lbs (which would be a pretty huge newborn!) which fit him until about 7-8 weeks. However, most newborn stuff was never used.

We could have cut the feet off, but socks were too big for his teeny feet, so he'd have got cold toes :dohh: Honesty, newborn clothing is a headache. Much easier after the first few months.


----------



## Erised

Eleanor was in newborn clothes for a good 6 weeks, to begin with they were massive and we could really have done with some tiny baby stuff. She fitted her 0-3 months for at least 6 months, most longer than that. 

Just make sure you have some 0-3 months, but don't go over kill on stocking up now. Chances are you'll have at least a few weeks before you need to worry about baby fitting in them / needing more clothes. See how you get on first =)


----------



## Lulu1982

My LO was 8lb and in newborn for about 3-4 weeks. 0-3 I stuck to sleep suits and vests as its way too diddly getting them into tights, vests, dresses and cardis on ly shangebthem twice a day! We only used outfits if we were go g for a family lunch or to see someone who had bought her something. Dresses also got ruched up in the car seat.

I started getting her dressed into tops and leggings etc from almost 4 months. The sleep suit stage is so easy!x


----------



## minties

Baby clothing goes by length here. Prem up to 52cm, newborn up to 56cm, 0-3 up to 62cm, 3-6 up to 68cm, 6-9 up to 74cm...etc etc.

My son was 52cm (20.5 inches) and newborn vests, pants and tops fit well for about 12 weeks. Sleepsuits were way too long at first, but then he never wore them anyway as it was summer.


----------

